# Lawn advice



## Ninotexas (Oct 20, 2017)

Needing any info regarding this problem


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Can you be more specific? Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Can you be more specific?


 :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I have a feeling I'm going to learn a lot from this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Just wanted to make sure that Nino doesn't think we aren't wanting to help. We will need to know what problem you want help with before we can do anything for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Just wanted to make sure that Nino doesn't think we aren't wanting to help. We will need to know what problem you want help with before we can do anything for you. :thumbup:


+1, welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ninotexas said:


> Needing any info regarding this problem


Is there supposed to be a picture?

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Is there supposed to be a picture?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Mow more and water less.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Adjust HOC to avoid scalping and ensure that the blades are sharp.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Do whatever your neighbors are doing.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

I would just kill it off and start over.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like crabgrass to me.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like it needs some sand, honestly. But I'm relatively new here.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm ready to hire Tru Green myself :shock:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I would highly recommend you go purchase a tri-plex reel mower. Anything less will produce inferior results.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If we had a Bermuda Guide, this thread would've never been created... MQ...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

1/3 means 1/3.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

It could be a fungus.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

I. Am. Confused?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would also recommend only mowing on days that in Y.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would also recommend only mowing on days that in Y.


+1, but only between the hours of 12am and 12pm


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> If we had a Bermuda Guide, this thread would've never been created... MQ...


+1

I think that they need to dig it all up and just put down gravel everywhere. Xeriscape it out. It's all the rage! Don't you know that you can save the planet 1 yard at a time. :bandit:


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looks like crabgrass to me.


Really, i thought it was Quackgrass. Can't you see the Auricles? :lol:


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like crabgrass to me.
> ...


You are right. Maybe get a greens mower with rollbar and groomer, healthy lawn = 0 weeds.

Just save yourself the money and just get a powered reel mower. I'm on the Fiskars and now know that I am pushing off the inevitable. Don't waist your time and money, there is a difference in cut and health with the method you trim your grass leaves.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ninotexas said:


> Needing any info regarding this problem


Honestly, looks like you are using more than 1lb/k of nitrogen. Maybe back off a little on the N, back lap, be sure to check reel to bedknife. Then of course you could probably use about 4 tons of sand to level.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

My advice would be to get a soil test.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> My advice would be to get a soil test.


Yes! But no one will be able to take a look at it until February.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Man, what have I started, and what has this thread evolved into? Greatest thread ever.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> > My advice would be to get a soil test.
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


>


I can think of no circumstances in where that isn't a great idea! What could go wrong?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmm...
I'd probably add a couple of these.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

^^ what my yard is going to look like next spring.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

social port said:


> Hmm...
> I'd probably add a couple of these.


Please..... Take this advise. It will change your life.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...
> ...


It's true. I just got these and then won a million dollars on Draft Kings, my hair grew back, and someone paid off my mortgage for me!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...
> ...


I thought this was how everyone took their lawns to that "next level"...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > social port said:
> ...


I can't speak for others but for me.....? Yes this is how I took my lawn to the next level.

Long story short....

FLAMINGOS


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Apply three tablespoons every month that doesn't contain a vowel.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

From our Vegas trip last November. In honor of WardConnor.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> From our Vegas trip last November. In honor of WardConnor.


GOLD


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


This is no joke. I think i finally got over that hump. Feels good to be in the next level!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The flamingo gauntlet has been thrown down.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm trying to decide if I can convince Mrs. Momma that we need flamingos.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I can convince Mrs. Momma that we need flamingos.


You need them. She just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Do whatever your neighbors are doing.


Think this was a typo. Aren't not are


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

For the next batch, I wonder if there is room for a flamingo silhouette in the grass?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

social port said:


> For the next batch, I wonder if there is room for a flamingo silhouette in the grass?


ha ha.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Do whatever your neighbors are doing.
> ...


Nope! It was not a typo, just my sarcasm.


----------

